# MTNLTD



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2005)

9.1.05
Heute habe ich auch einen von diesen mysteriösen Anrufen bekommen, die einen Gewinn von 1500€ Sachpreisen 0der 3000€ Geldpreis versprechen. Kosten für die Minute:1,86€
Die Nummer ist wohl jedesmal anders, diesmal 0190 82199.
Schade das man denen nicht das Handwerk legen kann


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2005)

trotzdem nicht wegen der selben sache neue thread aufmachen. daher hier geschlossen


----------

